# Aldershot Garrison, Sept 13



## Chopper (Nov 6, 2013)

I can't find any info on this place unfortunately, other than they filmed part of World War Z here!
I do believe there are plans in place to redevelop the site.

This wasn't the most exciting explore I've ever done. We ended up here by accident, while looking for CMH. Glad we had a look though, even though the majority of the buildings were sealed tight.
I wonder what, if any, treasures lie behind that chipboard?!?!

I think this site is still used by Police or MOD for training with guns. There were spent blank rounds everywhere!






























































Thanks for looking guys!


----------



## UrbanX (Nov 6, 2013)

Whoa, thats amazing, never seen this bit before. 
Great stuff, cant believe theres so much left! 
Great photos too!


----------



## Chopper (Nov 7, 2013)

Thanks  There's still more to see, we were spotted so made a quick exit


----------



## flyboys90 (Nov 7, 2013)

Crikey so much to see ace photos.


----------



## mockingbird (Nov 7, 2013)

loving the photos


----------

